# Pot call prices



## BarnickCustomCalls (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm in the process of cutting up some wood for pot calls. I will be cutting apple and possible some box elder. I'm just curious what a good asking price is for pot call blanks. I don't turn any turkey calls so I don't really have a clue on value of them


----------



## Final Strut (Jul 24, 2014)

Neither of those woods are worth your time to go beyond just slabbing them up. If you would like you can box them up and send them to me and I will properly dispose of it for you. 

In all honesty, the best asking price is what that one person is willing to pay for what you have. I am a pot call maker and I have seen blanks on here sell really cheap and I have seen run of the mill blanks sell for way more than what I am willing to pay. I try to process what I can of my own but my resources and means to cut those resources are few so I watch for good deals. I just noticed that @windyridgebowman has some ERC and crotch walnut blanks and if I were interested in either of those species and I had the funding I would be inclined to snap them up because I think his asking price is very fair. Do a search for pot call blanks and get a feel for what other guys are pricing stuff at and go from there. There are so many factors involved with pricing wood. Is it figured, straight grained, green, dry, very common, rare, and the list goes on. In the end only you and your customers can tell what a good price is.

I know that is probably not what you wanted to hear and if you decide it just isn't worth your time to mess with it my offer to dispose of it still stands.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 25, 2014)

good advice scott. Selling wood can be tricky. Often times you post something at a price you think is fair and it doesn't sell. Then post it again several months later and several people want it. It is a crazy cycle. I always factor my time and raw material cost into my final pricing. WB members get a discount from me but that isn't mandatory from every member it is just the karma that spreads on WB. My best advice on top of what Scott said it just start cutting and selling over time you will get a feel for what works and what doesn't and what you are capable of making&selling. Good luck in your endevor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 25, 2014)

Look in the past Wood For Sale posts and you will get a good idea of how prices are on here. I have purchased them from 4-5 folks on here and they all are fair prices. Good luck and happy bartering.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks for the advise guys. I'm new to all this cutting and selling my own wood. So far I have had pretty good luck selling


----------



## Kevin (Jul 26, 2014)

BarnickCustomCalls said:


> Thanks for the advise guys. I'm new to all this cutting and selling my own wood. So far I have had pretty good luck selling



Post it in the for sale forum - that's the best way to find prices. Just be honest when you don't know by saying you are not sure what they are worth. Don't price them all initially, just price one or two blanks in the thread and say you have more. If your price is too high you will know by a lack of interest. If you prices are way too low someone will say so either in the thread or via PM. You might sell one or two for a song but it's a real cheap way to learn. This isn't a cut-throat forum. We expect fair pricing but if you're giving away awesome wood we also got your back there too and won't let you rip yourself off. Not for long anyway - I will tell you for sure . . . . after I buy a box.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Aug 1, 2014)

Just wondering, do you all sell your pot calls rough sawn or plane them down? Obviously it wouldn't matter when they're turned but didn't know about picture quality to show figure when selling. Thought about cutting some of my stuff up, it's 1" thick so planning would take away from pot call size.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 1, 2014)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Just wondering, do you all sell your pot calls rough sawn or plane them down? Obviously it wouldn't matter when they're turned but didn't know about picture quality to show figure when selling. Thought about cutting some of my stuff up, it's 1" thick so planning would take away from pot call size.


I always sell my rough unless the board was surfaced prior for a different reason and is still thick enough for pot call production


----------



## Tclem (Aug 1, 2014)

My two cents is this. I don't think you should give your wood away ( which you will see here in WB ) but this isn't eBay and the majority if the people here trade without worrying about who got the better end of the deal or they sell to clean the shelves or if someone needs something they sell at good prices. That's what makes this site so awesome. I'm a member of several sites but never go to them. I've seen guys come on here just to leve because they think they will get rich here. Not going to happen. Also, remember the season. I may buy a pot call blank or a deer call blank out of season if the price is right but may pay twice if it is that season and I need to make calls. Now pen blanks may sell for a steady price year round. Don't take me wrong. Don't give it away ( unless it's me you are giving it to lol ) but remember a lot of us here are a second family and are always looking out for each other. Some people are here just to sell for crazy prices and hardly ever sell anything Just my thinking

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 1, 2014)

Tclem said:


> My two cents is this. I don't think you should give your wood away ( which you will see here in WB ) but this isn't eBay and the majority if the people here trade without worrying about who got the better end of the deal or they sell to clean the shelves or if someone needs something they sell at good prices. That's what makes this site so awesome. I'm a member of several sites but never go to them. I've seen guys come on here just to leve because they think they will get rich here. Not going to happen. Also, remember the season. I may buy a pot call blank or a deer call blank out of season if the price is right but may pay twice if it is that season and I need to make calls. Now pen blanks may sell for a steady price year round. Don't take me wrong. Don't give it away ( unless it's me you are giving it to lol ) but remember a lot of us here are a second family and are always looking out for each other. Some people are here just to sell for crazy prices and hardly ever sell anything Just my thinking


Well said Tony.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------

